# Wish me luck! (Update)



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Just hoping you lovely ladies could send some good luck my way! My first post-m/c AF has now been here for 21 days and my new practice is sending me for both pelvic and abdominal ultrasounds tomorrow morning. Hopefully, everything's fine! TIA for any good vibes you can send!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

sending you all of my healing thoughts... good luck!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I am thinking of you, and sending you the most warm healing vibes I possibly can. *HUGE hugs* to you - may your body heal swiftly hereafter







XXXXX


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

s. Good luck to you.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

May you have peace at the u/s & may all the professionals you encounter have great wisdom as they assess your situation.


----------



## Seedlings (Dec 20, 2007)

:, hope everything goes well today, peace and good luck being sent.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh wow millefleur, you've really been through the wringer. I'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I could really feel your good wishes as I was getting my ultrasounds today. It was very peaceful, the tech was wonderful, and the results should be in either tomorrow or Monday. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I hope that it gives good feedback and that you can get on the road to NOT bleeding all the time and getting regular cycles again! Wow. Do let us know whether you get some closure, okay? Thinking of you.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Gah! As of last night I am once again bleeding profusely. I imagine it was brought on by the transvaginal ultrasound I had the other day, but all told with the m/c and AF I have been bleeding in one way or another for two months straight! I am so done with this! I can't wait to find out the results of the ultrasound on Monday, because I am ready to do something about this and be done and move on!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh no! Sending you







: I hope the Dr's figure out what's going on and all is resolved soon.







Hang in there


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

OH NO! I can't believe you're still bleeding heavily! I can't imagine how frustrating that must be, and I'm REALLY sorry that you're going through this. What an ordeal. I'll be thinking of you and I really hope that your docs can get this sorted out soon. That's rediculous.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, that sucks! I hope that the u/s gives some conclusive results so you can stop!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh no, millefleur!







I really hope you can get well soon!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

well that just plain sucks! Hope to hear good news soon!!!







s


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I hope your body recovers soon


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Aww, thank you so much ladies. Like a good bra, you are always here for great support!









I have a little theory. It doesn't explain everything, but it might explain the sudden onset of heavy bleeding again.

AF started Feb 4th. I could have had a short 24 day cycle and even though I bled right through it, maybe AF #2 arrived on Friday night Feb 27th and that's what the new heavier bleeding is all about. Hmmm...

Anyway, I can't wait to talk to my NMW tomorrow and get some results!


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Hope you get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

Thinking of you and wishing you healing!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Thinking of you, millefleur...

I hope you have some answers.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

I had an appointment today and they said the ultrasounds look fine (phew!) and this is all "just" related to the m/c. Apparently, post m/c periods can be pretty treacherous, and it looks like I have had two really bad back-to-back periods. That's the only reason they could give me, because my insides look normal according to the ultrasounds.

She did an exam and then gave me a prescription for high dose naproxen sodium, which can apparently curtial heavy bleeding, and sent me to get some blood drawn for a few tests (hormone levels and anemia). She said no heavy lifting, no physical activity, and just to rest. She wants to see me in 6 weeks. I hope this prescription works. If not, the other alternative is hormones.

So, I'm glad everything's all right, I just wish it was over! I have never seen such heavy, constant bleeding in my 33 years, and I have had AF since I was 10! Thanks ladies, for being there for me this whole time...


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

How in the world did I miss this? *hugs* Regardless, I'm glad to know that everything looks fine - I can't imagine how stressful and scary that must have been for you. Definitely take the doctors advice and take it easy. *hugs*


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad that your "plumbing" looks normal. Hopefully this is all over soon and you can move on. Get some rest and relaxation and feel better!







:


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope that you can find a way to pamper yourself and your body in this tough time.
I wish you quick healing and I hope that you are already beyond the worst part of your journey.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm glad that everything on the inside looks okay. May your body be restored to full health soon!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm so glad everything looks ok! Hope you are better soon!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I just hope that this is over soon for you.







Wow.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

How are you???


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlyle* 
How are you???

I'm doing all right. In general I feel pretty weak, out of it, dizzy, crampy, exhausted, nauseous, etc. And very emotional for some reason. But, the good news is, as of last night the bleeding seems to be tapering off again. At least for now! Hopefully the yucky feeling will taper off soon as well. I follow up with the NMW in 6 wks. and I hope I'm feeling great by then!

Thanks for asking!









ETA: Sounds like I have pregnancy symptoms! Ha. At least I know that isn't the case.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to hear that the bleeding is tapering off. Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh I'm glad the bleeding is slowing! Have you looked into herbs &/or nutrition?


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
Have you looked into herbs &/or nutrition?

Right now I'm just taking my usual prenatal multivitamin and fish oil, plus extra iron. I used herbs during the m/c but I haven't quite had the energy to think about it lately. Advice is welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *millefleur* 
I'm doing all right. In general I feel pretty weak, out of it, dizzy, crampy, exhausted, nauseous, etc. And very emotional for some reason. But, the good news is, as of last night the bleeding seems to be tapering off again. At least for now! Hopefully the yucky feeling will taper off soon as well. I follow up with the NMW in 6 wks. and I hope I'm feeling great by then!

Thanks for asking!









ETA: Sounds like I have pregnancy symptoms! Ha. At least I know that isn't the case.

I'm glad the bleeding is tapering off again. Do you have a follow up this Monday (or am I remembering that wrong)? Funny that it's the same as pregnancy symptoms, but honestly it sounds like you've been losing a ton of blood...dizzy, weak, out of it, exhausted







all signs of bigger blood loss. I hope you're eating lots of iron and getting rest. And most of all, I really hope you stop bleeding FOR REAL soon.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *millefleur* 
Right now I'm just taking my usual prenatal multivitamin and fish oil, plus extra iron. I used herbs during the m/c but I haven't quite had the energy to think about it lately. Advice is welcome! Thanks!

I am NOT an herbalist, and this is NTBCAMA.

When I miscarried, my MW brought over some Wombstringe from WishGarden Herbs.

Aviva Jill Romm, in The Natural Pregnancy Book, recommends red clover leaves & blossoms, red raspberry leaves, chasteberry, false unicorn root, wild yam, calendula, dong quai, ginseng, and licorice to nourish the reproductive system post-miscarriage. She says "Chinese herb formulas such as Tang Gui and peony can be used to restore strength and build the blood." She also has tons of recommendations for anemia.

Susun Weed recommends a variety of herbs for hemorrhage, and says "nettle or alfalfa leaf infusion or tea taken throughout the pregnancy will increase available vitamin K & hemoglobin."

Rosemary Gladstar recommends Shepherd's Purse & Yarrow tincture or raspberry & nettle tea for heavy postpartum bleeding.


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm thinking of you, and hoping that you're recovering.


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. The bleeding did finally stop and hasn't come back! That's a start! Yay!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Oh hooray! I'm so glad to hear this, millefleur!!!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

: Now THAT's what I like to hear!!!


----------

